# Spring Mule Deer Survey Complete



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Spring Mule Deer Survey Complete

The North Dakota Game and Fish Department conducted its annual spring mule deer survey in April and results indicate western North Dakota's mule deer population has decreased for the fourth consecutive year.

Biologists counted 1,756 mule deer in 293.8 square miles during this year's survey. Overall mule deer density in the badlands was six deer per square mile, which is down from 7.8 deer per square mile in 2010 and less than the long-term average of 6.9 deer per square mile.

Three years of harsh winter conditions have increased adult mortality and reduced production. The last two years have resulted in the two lowest production rates ever documented, and biologists expect this year's production to be similarly low.

Conversely, white-tailed deer abundance in the badlands has increased during the last five years.

The spring mule deer index is used to assess mule deer abundance in the badlands. It is typically conducted after the snow has melted and before the trees begin to leaf out, providing the best conditions for aerial observation of deer. Biologists have completed aerial surveys of the same 24 study areas since the 1950s.


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

DEPRESSING!!!!!!!!!!!!!

First antelope, and now mule deer. Won't be anything left worth hunting in the Western part of the state pretty soon. Not too mention, MT antelope took a beating too.

Screw you Ma Nature!!!!


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

For those of us who watch South Park. We did not even get kissed.


----------



## jason_n (Dec 30, 2006)

it goes in cycles it sucks but its natures way of doin whats best for the herd


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Thanks for posting Ken.

Very depressing. I think bowhunting pronghorn and mule deer is the most exciting of all hunting.


----------

